# LAM's Syntrax Swole Experiment



## LAM (Aug 8, 2002)

I'm going to start supplementing with Swole tomorrow.  Taking 1 serving post workout and following that up with a protein/carb shake of 40 grams of whey isolates and 100 grams of high GI sugars (50/50 dextrose and maltodextrin)...

My diet and training has been the same for the past 2 month so adding the Swole will be the only change made to my training regimen...


----------



## Mudge (Aug 8, 2002)

Wow, I thought you were already going to post results LoL...


----------



## gopro (Aug 9, 2002)

Curious to see how you feel from it. With what is probably a toned down formula, you should be fine. Good luck!


----------



## LAM (Aug 12, 2002)

I have to put this experiment on hold.  in my quest to get my lower 2 abs to come out I'm going to start carb cycling which would provide less than optimum results for testing out Swole.


----------



## gopro (Aug 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by LAM *_
> I have to put this experiment on hold.  in my quest to get my lower 2 abs to come out I'm going to start carb cycling which would provide less than optimum results for testing out Swole.



Why can't you still use Swole while cutting Lam my man?


----------



## LAM (Aug 12, 2002)

I'm still going to use it. I just didn't think it would be fair to critique that type of supplemet while on a carbohydrate restricted diet.  it's far from the best anabolic environment to promote growth...


----------



## gopro (Aug 12, 2002)

True, however, now you can give us a different perspective. You can tell us how effective Swole can or cannot be in helping you maintain muscle size, strength, and endurance while trying to lower bodyfat!


----------



## LAM (Aug 12, 2002)

will do !


----------



## gopro (Aug 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by LAM *_
> will do !


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 13, 2002)

I'm going to also be a gineu pig as well I might as well add swole to the mix as well. 

how is this for a combo

postwork out:  swole

wait 20-30 minutes
then hit 
1 serving of recovery -rx
10 grams gltuemine
5 grams Bcaas
1000 mgs ALA !!

wait an hour and a half and eat a solid meal low in fat moderate  carbs and moderate protein !!


----------



## gopro (Aug 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by hardasnails1973 *_
> I'm going to also be a gineu pig as well I might as well add swole to the mix as well.
> 
> how is this for a combo
> ...



Very cool. Only thing...Re X already contains 10 g of glutamine peptides...you really don't need another 10 on top.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 14, 2002)

Thanks GO pro.  Thats more money even saved !! 

If you are trying to gain lean body mass would using ALA at 3 grams a day be the correct way to go? with like 250 grams of carbs. I was wondering if this could be holding my gains back .  just curious


----------



## gopro (Aug 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by hardasnails1973 *_
> Thanks GO pro.  Thats more money even saved !!
> 
> If you are trying to gain lean body mass would using ALA at 3 grams a day be the correct way to go? with like 250 grams of carbs. I was wondering if this could be holding my gains back .  just curious



Listen..ALA is not a miracle worker. It is a great anti-oxidant and a decent glucose disposal agent. I have had my best results with it when taking about 500-1000 mg with breakfast and post workout...these are my two largest carb meals. It is the type of supplement that will not show dramatic gains quickly, but rather smaller, cumulative gains over a long period of use. The ALA is certainly not holding any gains back, but it may not appear to be doing much either...its payoff comes further down the road in terms of mass gains.


----------



## LAM (Aug 16, 2002)

*Week 1 Results*

I have been taking 1 serving post workout only on weight training days.  The directions state to take 1 serving am and 1 serving 8-12 hours later on a daily basis.  Next week I will take 1 serving am and another serving post workout on weight training days.

I can't bring myself to take creatine on non-weight training days.  It seems like such a waste..

No adverse effects or any noticeable effects to date. Strength levels have stayed the same...


----------



## gopro (Aug 19, 2002)

Have you been dieting and/or increasing cardio? I know you said you wish to lose bodyfat.


----------



## LAM (Aug 19, 2002)

I've been on a slow cut for the past couple of months but I haven't changing my cals.  the only change in my diet which I started on the 1st of the month was using MCT's for 50% of my fat intake.

My cardio has been the same which is tue-thur-sun for 60 minutes at a moderate-intensity...


----------



## gopro (Aug 19, 2002)

Oh, ok Lam. Just was curious to see if the Swole was maintaining your strength levels at a calorie deficit.


----------



## LAM (Aug 25, 2002)

*Week 2 Results*

No changes from Week 1.  Strength and endurance is still good. b


----------



## gopro (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: Week 2 Results*



> _*Originally posted by LAM *_
> No changes from Week 1.  Strength and endurance is still good. b



Thanks for the update.


----------



## LAM (Sep 3, 2002)

*Week 3 Results*

No changes from Week 2. Strength and endurance is still good. 

This week I'm going to start taking one serving am and another pm per the instructions.  But only on weight training days...


----------



## gopro (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Week 3 Results*



> _*Originally posted by LAM *_
> No changes from Week 2. Strength and endurance is still good.
> 
> This week I'm going to start taking one serving am and another pm per the instructions.  But only on weight training days...



Sounds good!


----------



## monster_inc (Sep 5, 2002)

So Swole has already creatine in it.  So why doesn't it say creatine on the label or anywhere else?  It just say its better than creatine but I didn't see creatine in the ingredients.  Been wondering about this.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 5, 2002)

Good question.

I just started taking celltech again this week, maybe we can compare results.....but then, I increased protein and total calories as well since I am trying to add mass.


----------



## kuso (Sep 5, 2002)

Syntrax
Swole, Jungle Juice
420 grams
Nutrition Facts
Serving Size: ~9g
Servings Per Container: 60 


  Amount
Per Serving % Daily
Value* 



 Glycocyamine 1  g **%    

 Glucuronolactone 2.5  g **%    

********* Tricreatine Citrate 2.5  g **%    

 Dimethylglycine HCI 2.5  g **%    


********I was under the impression this was the creatine!


----------



## MONSTER4X4 (Sep 5, 2002)

tricreatine citrate is the creatine....


----------



## gopro (Sep 6, 2002)

Yes, the creatine in swole is a PH balanced version which allows for greater absorption for the majority of users.

TP...I don't think it can be compared to Cell Tech as its "delivery system" is based on dextrose and Swole is based on non caloric substances.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, GP, ain't that the point?  Swole claims to be better than every delivery system doesn't it?


----------



## kuso (Sep 6, 2002)

TP.....have you ever looked into a product called LAVA?


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 6, 2002)

Nope.  Any good?


----------



## kuso (Sep 6, 2002)

Dunno....was looking for someone to tell me......looks alright for a PWO drink though........I`ll go find a link.


----------



## kuso (Sep 6, 2002)

Here we go......I`ve never actually used any Universal products


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 6, 2002)

Actually sounds pretty good.  You'd need to double it to equal celltech but then it has 60g of protein to celltechs zero.  If you double it it would cost $50 for 15 serving.  Much more than celltech.


----------



## kuso (Sep 6, 2002)

Yeah I know, BUT I read something TCD posted the other day where he says protein AND carbs work much better than carbs alone.........so there may be no reason to have to double it!

Just a thought


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 6, 2002)

I'd still double it.  I take 10g of creatine after my workout, one serving is only 5.5g.

Besides Starting this week I add 20g of whey to my celltech and 1/2 hour later have an APM 60 --good stuff.


----------



## kuso (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, yeah....if ya going to double it you`ll need to get a part time job to pay for it 

How`s that AMP taste?


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 6, 2002)

LOVE IT! I use only water and ice and its great.  VERY thick.  I suspect if you add the traditional extras (nuts, PB, fruit, milk, etc) its even better.


----------



## kuso (Sep 6, 2002)

Great, might just give it a go


----------

